# The Beckiest Becky In The Land Yells Racism When People Get Mad About Her Having A Rifle On Campus



## jdvzmommy (May 20, 2018)

If Kaitlin Bennett had been allowed to carry a gun at Kent State University while a student, she wouldn’t have carried an AR-10 rifle. She would have carried her handgun instead.

But the 22-year-old said she chose to pose with the rifle for her graduation photos Sunday because it made for a stronger symbol: That, as a non-student, she could at last arm herself on the northeast Ohio campus. To Bennett, the photo was the culmination of her years as a conservative student activist, during which she advocated for students to be able to carry concealed weapons on the same campus where, almost 50 years ago, the Ohio National Guard opened fire into a crowd of unarmed students protesting the Vietnam War, killing four and wounding nine.

“I believe that if the government has it, we should have it. Machine guns — any weaponry,” Bennett told The Washington Post on Tuesday afternoon, shortly after her graduation photo accumulated 3,200 retweets (a stat that has since climbed to 4,500 retweets and more than 18,000 likes).


“To make sure the government can’t go against the citizens,” she said. “We should be able to protect ourselves against a tyrannical government.”

The provocative images earned Bennett an appearance on “Fox and Friends” Thursday morning and, according to Bennett, marriage requests from multiple young men. Bennett apologized to her would-be suitors, explaining that she has a boyfriend and posted an image of a similarly armed man standing next to her.

She wasn’t so polite to Parkland shooting survivor David Hogg. Bennett mocked the gun-control activist on Twitter for having “tiny arms with Hitler-like bands” because Hogg had retweeted a fellow activist’s accusations of “white privilege” without adding Bennett’s username. She called the tweet “racist” and used her appearance on Fox News to explain why she is so offended.

*“I was not expecting the blatant racism that’s been thrown at me,” Bennett told Fox’s Steve Doocy. “They’re saying that I have white privilege for going out on campus with my AR-10.”

“I think that’s very insulting to minorities,” Bennett said. “I don’t think that anything bad would happen to them.”*

Bennett smiled as she continued to defend herself against claims that her photo shoot is an example of white privilege. “I actually had a black police officer with me the whole time.” she said. “He was just … he loved it.”

View image on Twitter





Kaitlin [email protected]
https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox/status/995699996212322304
*
Now that I graduated from @KentState, I can finally arm myself on campus. I should have been able to do so as a student- especially since 4 unarmed students were shot and killed by the government on this campus. #CampusCarryNow*




The college graduate shared the pictures at a time when conservatives in Congress have pushed legislation to allow those with concealed-carry permits in one state to carry their concealed weapons in all 50 states. The president and other Republicans have also talked about arming teachers following the Parkland school massacre.

Bennett, who was raised by a Republican family in Zanesville, Ohio, knew her photo would provoke backlash. She’d found herself at the center of controversy on campus plenty of times before. Just three weeks ago, she co-organized an open-carry demonstration that invited nearby residents to bring their firearms to the university. (Kent State University bans students, staff and faculty from carrying “deadly weapons,” according to its website. State law allows graduates and visitors to openly carry weapons on campus, but only outdoors, according to university spokesman Eric Mansfield.)

But Bennett never imagined the photo would spread so rapidly across the country. In the photo, Bennett is wearing a white dress and wedge heels. Her brother’s AR-10 rifle, equipped with a scope, is slung over her shoulder. In her hand is her black graduation cap, marked with the rifle cutout and the words “COME AND TAKE IT.” The historic slogan dates back to the Revolutionary War and the Texas Revolution against Mexico, she said, when Texan rebels fashioned a flag with the phrase over the image of a cannon as a sign of their defiance.

_[‘A disaster about to happen:’ A student who bought rifles and showed odd behavior is arrested]_

She was with her family and her boyfriend Sunday, the day after she graduated, when the photo was taken, she said. A campus officer was with the group as well, as Bennett had notified the university of her intent to take photographs with the rifle.

The caption on the photo read, “Now that I graduated from @KentState, I can finally arm myself on campus. I should have been able to do so as a student- especially since 4 unarmed students were shot and killed by the government on this campus. #CampusCarryNow.”

The photo was met with criticism. One Twitter user commented, “If person of color was walking around campus with a gun the whole damn police station would come and shoot them in a second #WhitePrivilege.” Another wrote, “You have no reason to have that anywhere near an institution like @KentState and I firmly believe that by having photos like this taken where you’re slapping their rules in the face you’re the worst kind of gun advocate.”

Aliah Kimbro, a 19-year-old Kent State sophomore, told Refinery 29 that it was hard for her as a black woman to support Bennett, knowing her own gun rights “aren’t safe anywhere.”

“To see that tweet, ‘Come and take it,’ as if lives weren’t taken on that campus due to gun violence, just shocked me,” Kimbro told Refinery 29. “Kent became an open-carry campus in the last year and there were many protests from that, the incident of May 4 not forgotten.”

Since posting the photo, Bennett said she has also received death threats.

“I’m not nervous, because everyone knows that I’m armed,” she said. “I don’t know why they would threaten an armed person.”




Kaitlin [email protected]
https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox/status/996807570131210240
_
Thanks to all who have sent me death threats for taking a picture. You're the biggest advocates for gun rights. You proved exactly why people carry._

1:40 PM - May 16, 2018

As president of the university’s chapter of the libertarian media outlet Liberty Hangout, she’s used to being attacked*, *said Bennett, who was also formerly president of the Kent State chapter of Turning Point USA, a conservative organization. She said conservative students on campus have in the past been assaulted and said that in April someone swung at one of Liberty Hangout’s cameramen, breaking his equipment.

Kent State University was recently ranked the safest college campus with more than 10,000 students in Ohio and the 25th safest in the country by the National Council for Home Safety and Security. Mansfield said in a statement that the university has a full-time, certified police force of more than 30 sworn officers who protect the campus. The officers are visible, well-trained and on duty 24/7 to protect students, staff and faculty.

Bennett called the university out on Twitter for touting their safety ranking, and wrote that her cameraman had been assaulted “for supporting the 2nd amendment.”

“The presence of a firearm would have deterred this assault,” she wrote.

Bennett isn’t the first student this graduation season whose graduation photo with a gun has gone viral. In April, Brenna Spencer of the University of Tennessee, Chattanooga, posted a picture where she wore a “Trump for Women” T-shirt with a handgun in the waistband of her jeans while standing outside a Tennessee museum. She told ABC News that she wanted the photo to “show who I am as a person,” and was “was really, really surprising to see the amount of hate that I got.”

Bennett, who graduated Saturday with a bachelor’s in biology, plans to pursue a job in the field. But she also intends to stay in Kent, Ohio, and continue her activism on campus and her involvement with Liberty Hangout.

She said many people have attacked her for suggesting students should carry rifles on campus. But that’s not what she intended to do, she said. While she plans to buy an AR-style rifle for herself in the near future, she would use it primarily to practice target shooting in her family’s expansive back yard, because the rifles are “super fun, and easier to shoot.”

“On campus I would never carry an AR-10 for self-defense,” she said. “There’s so many people who aren’t getting it — it’s just a photo shoot.”

View image on Twitter





Kaitlin [email protected]
https://twitter.com/KaitMarieox/status/996462786027950080
_
I have no apologies for my graduation photos. As a woman, I refuse to be a victim & the second amendment ensures that I don't have to be._

2:50 PM - May 15, 2018


90.6K

30K people are talking about this


----------



## jdvzmommy (May 20, 2018)

*“I was not expecting the blatant racism that’s been thrown at me,” Bennett told Fox’s Steve Doocy. “They’re saying that I have white privilege for going out on campus with my AR-10.”

“I think that’s very insulting to minorities,” Bennett said. “I don’t think that anything bad would happen to them.”

*
I'm just going to reiterate what it says in the video for those who didn't watch it. Ohio is the same state where Tamir Rice was murdered by cops for playing with a toy gun and John Crawford was murdered after buying an unpackaged BB gun.


----------



## Sosa (May 20, 2018)

Her face is so unattractive...yelch!


----------



## nysister (May 20, 2018)

I'm not giving energy to her level of stupid.


----------



## Atthatday (May 20, 2018)

Notice the racism word.  I’m starting to see an increase in yt people using the word “racism”.  As they become the minorities, I’ll be watching for the laws that are introduced/passed to benefit their “racism”.  I wouldn’t be surprised if a law was passed similiar to the Civil Rights Acts


----------



## Bun Mistress (May 20, 2018)

The title of this post gave me my whole day.  Now this ugly white little girl.  No. I will not.


----------



## Miss_C (May 20, 2018)

What in the white trash heck is this. There is something so sinister in the way these people act willfully ignorant and try to use oppression language against those who are actually oppressed.


----------



## kupenda (May 20, 2018)

My god her face 

Also...has she been in a situation where she’s needed her AR-15 on campus? At the grocery store? On her way to the bar? I’m all for open carry theoretically but how often is it actually warranted


----------



## Lady S (May 20, 2018)

The self-defense against a tyrannical government excuse is just dumb fantasy .  There are school shootings every 2 seconds, but why have empathy when you can walk around with a gun for edgy graduation pictures!

She doesn't think anything bad would happen to a Black person armed like she was. . . .Cops are being called on Black people for going to Starbucks  Waffle House and BBQ-ing in the park.   My God, she is stupid.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (May 20, 2018)

Shoot her! Why was she not shot?


----------



## msbettyboop (May 20, 2018)

Her face is annoying . What's wrong with it.....?


----------



## hothair (May 20, 2018)

See tge biggest problem America has are these willy nilly firearms everywhere. 

All you need is a charismatic leader to really set off the sort of damage it would be hard to come back from.


----------



## LaughingOctopus (May 20, 2018)

What are these white folks afraid of?


----------



## Bun Mistress (May 20, 2018)

LaughingOctopus said:


> What are these white folks afraid of?


us.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (May 20, 2018)

White citizens really think they can fight the military?
(A certain segment) 
Maaaaan whiteness ain’t that strong


----------



## Farida (May 21, 2018)

The hypocrisy is if a black man/boy even tried to pose for pics like this he’d be dead. The 2nd amendment seeems to only defend the right for white folks to carry.


----------



## Petal26 (May 21, 2018)

She's trying to trigger us.   Not gonna work, ugly becks.



Atthatday said:


> Notice the racism word.  I’m starting to see an increase in yt people using the word “racism”.  As they become the minorities, I’ll be watching for the laws that are introduced/passed to benefit their “racism”.  I wouldn’t be surprised if a law was passed similiar to the Civil Rights Acts


I've noticed too.   Some chick on instagram triggered me today, but I refused to respond, talking about her child wasn't allowed to play basketball cause he was white and the poc kids kicked him out of the court     I wanted to say "welcome to our world, about time you all had a taste of your own medicine" or something equally inflammatory, but I wasn't gonna let the devil use me like that.  Not today


----------



## Sosa (May 21, 2018)

msbettyboop said:


> Her face is annoying . What's wrong with it.....?


----------



## rileypak (May 21, 2018)




----------



## yaya24 (May 21, 2018)

She looks every bit of true age 46-white in the face.

Can't.


----------



## Laela (May 21, 2018)

I think open-carry is stupid, in that it takes away the element of surprise should something really go down.. someone could calculatingly disarm a person who is open-carrying and turn the situation around real quick. Not everyone would be afraid if you're out w/ your weapon and I don't think a lot of people with guns are really prepared for any situation. They could just make things worse...

[email protected] of thread... that girl looks to be about 50.


----------



## brg240 (May 21, 2018)

jdvzmommy said:


> ).
> “To make sure the government can’t go against the citizens,” she said. “We should be able to protect ourselves against a tyrannical government.”



_In 2015, the US will have a declared military and defense budget of *$601 billion*, which is more than the next 7 highest spending countries combined.

_


----------

